# Baha Mexico



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anybody out there sailed to and spent some time in Baha Mexico? If so, any problems and how did you like it? Looks like a nice, inexpensive place to drop off the face of the earth ;-)


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks. Mulege looks like a nice place to start. I was stationed in San Juan for a couple years, so have a start on that Spanish. I am retired US Coast Guard, so looking for a place I can live well on my retirement check! From what I've found on the web, the weather there is quite nice.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

USCG...if you are talking about retiring there on a boat...you might want to look at hurricane tracks. It is NOT safe during hurricane season. See the month of JUNE tracks I just posted on the "preparing for a voyage" thread. It gets worse once you get deeper into the "season". 
Obviously the land gets hit as well...but lots of people live in Florida too!


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Might also want to look at the cruisers guide from Latitude 38, got most of the basic info on Mexico.
Latitude 38's First Timer's Guide To Mexico


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Capttb-

Good guide and primer... thanks for the link.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Some very good friends of mine bought a Defever 49 and headed down the west coast (from Vancouver), planning to go to the islands, but stopped in the baha. 5 years later, they never left.

Like was said earlier, pretty much everything north of La paz is cheap and free. Poverty is pretty rampat, but the Mexicans don't really know it. Once you get used to the water, you will be fine (but don't eat the meat!!!). The people are great!!! Larry & Beth would tell us about going ashore. The Mexicans would greet them and ask them to their homes for dinner. It was considered an insult to bring anything or any gifts or anything as they Mexicans wined and dined them. Considering you probably make more in a day than these entire families make in a month, you get the feeling for the level of hospitality.

It is very dry and arid. That is the only negative. You better get used to very hot days and not much cooler nights. But once your body gets accustomed to it, yolu will be great.

The water is crystal clear and you should be able to live off the seafood (even if your fishing ability sucks as bad as mine). As I recall, you are not supposed to take lobster (the Mexican govt wants you to buy that from the fisherman), but I think most of the cruisers do - right or wrong.

Kris and I (and the kids) have considered that one of our future destinations. However, it is less about the cost of living and more about the people and the destination. Is it cheap? Yes, but there are cheaper places in the world if that is your only goal. But the people are great and it has its own natural beauty which you will come to love and appreciate.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

To clarify, I meant a nice warm, safe and friendly place that is inexpensive, hence Baha sounds like the ticket ;-)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Warm won't be a problem. Inexpensive? Yes. Safe?? THere is nothing safe, but it is better than many of the places. However, they did have one instance of a boat in their anchorage being boarded at night and the owner was murdered. 

I am afraid that outside of the US (and maybe inside), Piracy is real and you take your chances. It is the price paid for paradise.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Fortunately I sleep light and sleep with my buddies, Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson ;-)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

You will not be sleeping with Mr. SMith and Mr Wesson in Mexico. Otherwise you will end up sleeping with Mr. Rodriguez and Mr. Julio as their sex slave in a Mexican Prison. Firearms (any firearm) in Mexico lands you in a Mexican pen for like 5 years... American citizen or not.

Nah. Lock your hatch at night. Keep the flare gun close. Get a good night sleep. I would be more worried about my anchor dragging or a hurricane making a loop on me then I would someone boarding my tub. It is more likely too. Don't get too distraught over the piracy.

- CD


----------



## Jovietal (Oct 12, 2006)

We trailered a Columbia 26 to San Felipe then sailed for 6 months to La Paz
It was quite cool in San Felipe in December with some pretty strong winds.
Lots of down wind sailing, however,at times the seas could get confused and it was like sailing in a giant pan of water with someone shaking it back and forth.
The anchorages north of Mulge are mostly open road stead anchorages. They improve somewhat south of there if I recall correctly. Bahia Del Los Angeles
was a beautiful despite the shore side RV's all lined up with their noisy generators cranked to the maximum output levels. Puerto Escondido and Isla Pardia, we also favorite stops
Don't stay too long in La Paz...some people get stuck there and miss the incredible cruising grounds a little north. 
The Sea of Cortez full of humpback and fin back whales the diving and fishing was pretty good as well.

Lynda
Thetis Island BC


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> You will not be sleeping with Mr. SMith and Mr Wesson in Mexico. Otherwise you will end up sleeping with Mr. Rodriguez and Mr. Julio as their sex slave in a Mexican Prison. Firearms (any firearm) in Mexico lands you in a Mexican pen for like 5 years


This reminded me of one of my favorite Sailnet posts of all time - 
it was a month or two ago....I had to go back and find it. Thanks Sailhog!!



sailhog said:


> *A friend of mine wound up in a Mexcan prison for carrying a weapon on his boat. The food was awful, but the sex was, in his words, "awesome." Lots of group stuff. Very "sweaty." They made him leave after three months, but he's going back later this summer. He's going to just start shooting at other boats the moment he enters Mexican waters -- just to get a longer sentence. Not my cup of tea, but he really enjoyed his time there. Just an FYI.
> Sailhog
> *


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welllll...I've thought and studied for two weeks now...they're just plain not going to like that 50 cal. mounted on the bow, so I'm gonna have to go somewhere else I guess. Hmmmm...maybe Trinidad....


----------



## dougshipl (Jan 22, 2007)

This is a bit long winded but we love Baja. If you are looking to sail (usually light winds) from CA to Cabo with other boats, the Baja HaHa runs in the Fall and is a blast. Done it several times and you cant beat it for fun. Only those organizers can find a mexican american speaking rock band and lobster dinner on a beach in the middle of no where for under $20 bucks. Only challange is there are only a few places to get fuel and ice (the only 2 words i seem to remember in spanish) for the 1,100 mile trip from San Diego to Cabo. Also, note not many places to sneak into to get out of real bad weather as well as no medical care as US is accustomed to and if someone gets seriously ill they have to be air lifted to US.....after you drive for hours on a bumby dirt road. So plan well. We love Baja and never had problems with locals but we were always very respectfull and would bring toys for young kids and medical supplies for what they call hospitals (1 room buildings) as we hit the fishing villages for supplies as Baja, because of limited mexican population and mostly inhabited by Americans in Cabo & areas north of Ensenada, is not treated by government as well as mainland Mexico cities. In my opinion, best part of Baja is the mexican people and food, the worst is Cabo - reminded me too much of tourist trap and is filled with sport fishing boats from LA. As noted, its like sailing Lake Mead in Vegas. A hot desert but awesome when in bloom. If you want more tropics, head south of PV. Youll love the sailing with the dolphins on your bow and numerious whales that will pop up for a glance at you. And oh yea - the largest population of great whites inhabit the area just off the coast of northern baja so i wouldnt take that morning dip off the side until 500 miles south of US. Other hazard is cruise ships at night. Make sure you have radar to see them and the many other boats that dont use running lights (its mexico).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Baja is great; although I'm reluctant to spread the news so that it stays less discovered. It is always warmer than West Coast US and usually cheaper and less crowded.
We are heading South for nine months around August. At least half of that time will be in Baja.
You definatly don't want to bring any guns or illegal drugs along since Mexican authorities are always looking for them. Why do you need a gun any way? Crime is about equal in the US. If it is important lock it up or hide it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If I did do a Baha thing, being that I'm on the east coast, I would most likely buy a boat already there. I would definetly hide any equilizers. They are good for getting bad folks attention when and if the need arrises.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

capttb said:


> Might also want to look at the cruisers guide from Latitude 38, got most of the basic info on Mexico.
> Latitude 38's First Timer's Guide To Mexico


This is a great link. Does anybody have one for the Gulf side of Mexico?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Probably not until you start it...


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

Whatever you do *do not take a handgun into Mexico!*

You'll spend your days rotting in a Mexican jail for having a single bullet!

I've spent several months sailing the length of Baja and the southern Mexican coast. I love Mexico and the Mexican people, have never had a problem there and would go back in a second.


----------

